# Brand New in Box 75in Samsung QLED



## jmp35766 (Mar 7, 2019)

Retail ~ 1948.49 after taxes 
New in box
My price ~ $1400.00

 979-479-0865






Best Buy: Samsung 75" Class Q80A Series QLED 4K UHD Smart Tizen TV QN75Q80AAFXZA


Shop Samsung 75" Class Q80A Series QLED 4K UHD Smart Tizen TV at Best Buy. Find low everyday prices and buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up. Price Match Guarantee.




www.bestbuy.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

